# Chaise Lounge seating in theater?



## atledreier

Hello!

I'm seriously considering using three chaise lounges (lounge chairs for the US guys) in my theater, instead of my old sofa. Both me and the missus love our loungers in the livingroom, and it seems like a good idea. The plan is to have three loungers together, so they form one large chair with comfortable room for three.

I am a bit sceptical, though. Will this feel unnatural in the long run? Will we do better with more traditional seating?


----------



## RSH

altedreier,

It should not be uncomfortable, and many people choose to do that to have a tree seat couch with independent recliners for each seat, but IMHO it would be more comfortable if you had armrests in between the chairs...


----------



## atledreier

True. But then me and the wife couldn't sleep on there, you know.  

But point taken, I will think some more about it.


----------



## salvasol

atledreier said:


> True. But then me and the wife couldn't sleep on there, you know.


Is prohibited to sleep in the HT room!!! ... :whistling: :bigsmile:

I don't think that there's a rule to follow when it comes to HT seating; you can use anything that feel confortable to you (couch, sofa, love seat, lounge, sleeping bag :bigsmile:, etc).

I think most of us use theater seats for looks and also because they confortable too :yes:


----------



## Tedd

It's been done...

http://www.stewartfilmscreen.com/residential/gallery/images/22_lg.jpg

images 19 through 24. 

I am seriously considering using fixed 2 loungers for my front row. They'd allow for a very low riser for my second row condo sized leather loveseat and would work great with my 7'1" ceiling height.


----------



## qsnstores

Very cool theater pic Ted.


----------



## Tedd

More on that room if anyone has an interest: 

http://www.connectedhometechnology.com/article/west-australian-cinema-delux

http://www.cinemadelux.com.au/visit.php


----------

